# French Fries



## Allanis

Hi all,

hope this is the right place to post this !  

I have a great curiosity about the way the US are 
( quite ridicoulsly ) changing all names somewhat related to France..

Very famous *french fries = freedom fries *

Do they also say i.e* french kiss = freedom kiss ??*

Thank y'all !


----------



## pinkpanter

Hi, don't worry Allanis. Americans say french fries again. It was a quite short-lived change.


----------



## cuchuflete

Allanis said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> hope this is the right place to post this !
> 
> I have a great curiosity about the way the US are
> ( quite ridicoulsly ) changing all names somewhat related to France..
> 
> Very famous *french fries = freedom fries *
> 
> Do they also say i.e* french kiss = freedom kiss ??*
> 
> Thank y'all !



Hello Allanis,

Welcome to the forums.

This was actually a sign that France and the U.S. have much is common:
stupid politicians!  A few not very smart politicians and their equally brainless supporters decided that because the government and people of your country were not willing to blindly follow a particularly bad policy choice, that your country was "bad".  

The obvious idiocy of this was demonstrated by the failure of most Americans to pay any attention to the proposed new name for fried potatoes.  

ciao,
Cuchuflete


----------



## pinkpanter

From Wikipedia:

_Historical parallels
Previous attempts to rename food during wartime have been largely unsuccessful, with one notable exception being the change of frankfurter to hot dog during World War II, although frankfurter is still recognized, but not commonly used.

Other examples were filete imperial ("imperial beef"), an euphemism for filete ruso ("Russian beef") appearing in Spain after the triumph of the anti-Communist General Franco, and kafe elliniko ("Greek coffee") replacing kafe turkiko ("Turkish coffee") on Greek menus after the Turkish-Greek collisions of the 1920s.

French kissing, French poodles, French dip sandwiches, and American character actor French Stewart were not renamed freedom kissing, freedom poodles, freedom dip sandwiches, or Freedom Stewart, though some political satirists referred to them as if they had been. However, French's (makers of mustard, french fried onions, and other foods) was sufficiently concerned to issue a press release affirming its patriotism.

Mangeons les French fries, mais surtout pratiquons avec fierté le French kiss! 
(We eat French fries, but above all we French kiss with pride!) _


----------



## Sharon

Stupid politicians, brainless supporters, commercialism, and marketing strategies. 
I realize that it is a "sign of support," but honestly, every store in town had something for sale with a flag on it within two days of 9/11. It was amazing. Bumper stickers, buttons and pins, coffee cups, T-shirts...they were just swooping in like vultures!! 

_*Ah, America!! Land of Opportunism.*_


----------



## Edher

Sharon said:
			
		

> _*Ah, America!! Land of Opportunism.*_



Saludos,

          Excellent opinion, I couldn't agree more. It is a bit disgusting the way America runs its businesses. I mean, they are willing to put the health of its inhabitants in jeapordy as long as they make millions of dollars. This is the case with Coca Cola. It has been proven that Coca Cola products here have far more sugar than those of any other country in the world. The sweeter the product, the more it's purchased. Everything is extra sweet in this country; soda, barbecue sauce, syrup, pastries, etc.

         I've never heard anyone utter freedom fries, or freedom kiss. Not even those people wearing the American flag as a shirt with at least three of more bumper stickers on the rear of their car that read "I voted for Bush"

Edher


----------



## Ulisse

Hi !

That's quite interesting, anyway we should thank our US friends
at least to give us some reasons to laugh from time to time !

Maybe I can also add some other historical notes : 

_in Italy under the 'fascist' dictatorial regime 1920-1940 for example it was _
_a common practice to change all names of objects or things referring to_
_foreign powers._

For example :

_the delicious *Zuppa Inglese* ( English Soup ) an excellent cake with __cream,_
_coffe and biscuits was re-named *Zuppa Imperiale* ( Imperial Soup ) _

_or the french word *cachet* ( used for some medicines ) became an italian_
_*cialdino*, all of this changes have been quite short lived of course._

By the way, as the discussion has also a clear political dimension may I ask 
you US foreros, how it has been possible to tarnish so deeply your own
international image and reputation in just a few decades ?

Here in Italy most of us ( me myself ) still like to think of America with gratitude 
as 'liberators' from the nazis, my personal idea of the 'good-america' is related
to idealism and selflessness, to the honest, young, open face of John F. Kennedy, 
the civil rights movements and the idea of a big land of opportunities and not opportunism ...

There is something terribly wrong in the present condition of US ! 
In a few decades you have systematically diminished yourself ... 
taking wrong decisions both on domestic and international issues : see education (very important) but also health care, environment, elderly people, tax and financial policy, foreign policies and so on .. and coming to very present days .. how was it possible that you re-elected one who has been labeled as THE WORST US PRESIDENT OF THE WHOLE US HISTORY. Believe me that in EU we are growing more and more concerned about about all this.


Thanks to God I am European and live in Europe, being proud of my 
_Centuries Old European __Heritage_ and our really deeply rooted cultural traditions !

Just for the record : 

You all shouldn't forget that the very *word *DEMOCRACY 
is an antique *Greek word* meaning _power of people_ and 
the democratic ideals of equality and brotherhood have spread to your continent thanks to the *French Revolution* .

Indeed, you should be very thankful that there is still someone on this planet who have the courage, will and integrity to take a clear stance against your controversial, sometimes aggressive and often 'wrong' policies.

We all live on one planet !

Bye.


----------



## te gato

To funny...Freedom Fries..and Freedom Kiss.... 
What is next...??? I think that this Political Correctness has gone a little overboard...I mean come on people give your head a shake...who is it hurting calling them French Fries..
If that is the case then we all can change the name to suit ourselves and where we live..
German Fries...Mexican Fries...Alberta Fries...yadda, yadda...

Edher..as for the American Government interested in profit over the health of the people..it is the same everywhere...
But as humans we have one advantage...We Have A CHOICE...do we choose to purchase these products or not..It is not Governments or Companies forcing the population to consume these products..it is the population that purchases the products...and not only in America....

As for changing the name of French Kissing to Freedom Kissing..My thought on that....
Let freedom Reign.. (broma)

te gato


----------



## Edher

It's not the same everywhere, when I went to Europe and Mexico, the sodas tasted a bit dull and that's because they didn't have as much sugar as they do here. 

Edher


----------



## Ulisse

They have extra-sugar in coke and soda ? Really ?

mmhh .. maybe this is to better adress the US obesity problems..

I think they should call those .. *free-dump beverages* !


----------



## te gato

Edher said:
			
		

> It's not the same everywhere, when I went to Europe and Mexico, the sodas tasted a bit dull and that's because they didn't have as much sugar as they do here.
> 
> Edher


First things first...Moderators..If I am making a mistake..please feel free to move this answer..or do I start another thread??? I do not wish to be de-clawed  

Edher;
Coke..is..Coke..Pepsi..is..Pepsi...
Not only do the Coke company and the Pepsi company have Copyrights on their names..but they also have the copyrights on their products 'Recipes'...therefore anyone producing these products has to stick to the 'Recipes'..or be liable for copyright infringement..and can be taken to court and sued...
Does Europe produce their own 'Coke'...or ..'Pepsi' products..does Mexico.?..or are they 'Imported'? ...and either way it would not matter...due to the copyright laws...and the big companies have 'watch dogs'...making sure that the no one breaks the companies copyrights....

te gato


----------



## Edher

te gato said:
			
		

> First things first...Moderators..If I am making a mistake..please feel free to move this answer..or do I start another thread??? I do not wish to be de-clawed
> 
> Edher;
> Coke..is..Coke..Pepsi..is..Pepsi...
> Not only do the Coke company and the Pepsi company have Copyrights on their names..but they also have the copyrights on their products 'Recipes'...therefore anyone producing these products has to stick to the 'Recipes'..or be liable for copyright infringement..and can be taken to court and sued...
> Does Europe produce their own 'Coke'...or ..'Pepsi' products..does Mexico.?..or are they 'Imported'? ...and either way it would not matter...due to the copyright laws...and the big companies have 'watch dogs'...making sure that the no one breaks the companies copyrights....
> 
> te gato



In the countries that I've gone to, they all produce their own Coke products and they do modify the recipe slightly. 

http://www.worldmagblog.com/blog/archives/010553.html

Edher


----------



## cuchuflete

KTD...If you substitute the word "patent" for "copyright" you would be generally correct.  Both terms refer to legal protection of the ownership of something.  Words and phrases may be "trademarked" which is a parallel form of protection for a product name, or commercial slogan.   All of this falls into a category of law called "intellectual property".  Your grasp of the concept is good.

If you want more generalities or specifics on this topic, please feel free to use your claws to start another thread.

cuchu



			
				te gato said:
			
		

> First things first...Moderators..If I am making a mistake..please feel free to move this answer..or do I start another thread??? I do not wish to be de-clawed
> 
> Edher;
> Coke..is..Coke..Pepsi..is..Pepsi...
> Not only do the Coke company and the Pepsi company have Copyrights on their names..but they also have the copyrights on their products 'Recipes'...therefore anyone producing these products has to stick to the 'Recipes'..or be liable for copyright infringement..and can be taken to court and sued...
> Does Europe produce their own 'Coke'...or ..'Pepsi' products..does Mexico.?..or are they 'Imported'? ...and either way it would not matter...due to the copyright laws...and the big companies have 'watch dogs'...making sure that the no one breaks the companies copyrights....
> 
> te gato


----------



## cuchuflete

Ulisse said:
			
		

> Hi !
> 
> That's quite interesting, anyway we should thank our US friends
> at least to give us some reasons to laugh from time to time !
> 
> Maybe I can also add some other historical notes :
> 
> _in Italy under the 'fascist' dictatorial regime 1920-1940 for example it was _
> _a common practice to change all names of objects or things referring to_
> _foreign powers._
> 
> For example :
> 
> _the delicious *Zuppa Inglese* ( English Soup ) an excellent cake with __cream,_
> _coffe and biscuits was re-named *Zuppa Imperiale* ( Imperial Soup ) _
> 
> _or the french word *cachet* ( used for some medicines ) became an italian_
> _*cialdino*, all of this changes have been quite short lived of course._
> 
> By the way, as the discussion has also a clear political dimension may I ask
> you US foreros, how it has been possible to tarnish so deeply your own
> international image and reputation in just a few decades ?
> 
> Here in Italy most of us ( me myself ) still like to think of America with gratitude
> as 'liberators' from the nazis, my personal idea of the 'good-america' is related
> to idealism and selflessness, to the honest, young, open face of John F. Kennedy,
> the civil rights movements and the idea of a big land of opportunities and not opportunism ...
> 
> There is something terribly wrong in the present condition of US !
> In a few decades you have systematically diminished yourself ...
> taking wrong decisions both on domestic and international issues : see education (very important) but also health care, environment, elderly people, tax and financial policy, foreign policies and so on .. and coming to very present days .. how was it possible that you re-elected one who has been labeled as THE WORST US PRESIDENT OF THE WHOLE US HISTORY. Believe me that in EU we are growing more and more concerned about about all this.
> 
> 
> Thanks to God I am European and live in Europe, being proud of my
> _Centuries Old European __Heritage_ and our really deeply rooted cultural traditions !
> 
> Just for the record :
> 
> You all shouldn't forget that the very *word *DEMOCRACY
> is an antique *Greek word* meaning _power of people_ and
> the democratic ideals of equality and brotherhood have spread to your continent thanks to the *French Revolution* .
> 
> Indeed, you should be very thankful that there is still someone on this planet who have the courage, will and integrity to take a clear stance against your controversial, sometimes aggressive and often 'wrong' policies.
> 
> We all live on one planet !
> 
> Bye.



Hi Ulisse,

You have enough good material in this post to start at least three or four new threads.

I'll address just a tiny portion of your remarks.

1. Nearly half of all voters in the U.S. have a strong agreement with you regarding the current regime.  The other half disagree.  Are you confusing the regime with the populace?

2. The movement towards the political right (please note that I do not call it 'conservative' because it often is not) is to be found in a number of prominent European countries including your own.  There are many significant differences in our systems, however.  One of these is that the president on this side of the puddle does not own or control most of the TV stations.  

Please open some new threads to continue discussions of your ideas.

Grazie,
Cuchuflete


----------



## fetchezlavache

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> One of these is that the president on this side of the puddle does not own or control most of the TV stations.
> 
> Please open some new threads to continue discussions of your ideas.
> 
> Grazie,
> Cuchuflete




mouifmouif (this coming from a country where now all the newspaper are owned by weapon makers or other corporations grrrrrrr ), maybe not, cuchu, but rupert does, which to me is the same. sign of the times, american journalism, which we admired for so many years, le journalisme d'investigation à l'américaine, so independant from the powers that be, whilst we were having de gaulle almost 'owning' the ortf, this journalism is gone now. no more washington post woodward and whatshisname... 

it's getting all uniformised (am i making up english words here ?). all over the planet, we get the same info, the same pre-digested pentagon-authorised images. that's why we need to not be gullible. and the ones who don't get it, are the ones who get tv from their dictatorial governments.

i'm quite pessimistic.


----------



## LV4-26

Allanis said:
			
		

> Do they also say i.e* french kiss = freedom kiss ??*


Along the line of a previous thread I would suggest : "Florentine kiss".


----------



## Helicopta

Our own Royal family changed its name from "The House of Saxe-Coburg-Gotha" to "The House of Windsor" during the 1st World War due to Anti-German feeling in the country. The dog breed "German Shepherd" became "Alsatian" for the same reason. It's interesting that while the original name of the dog breed has crept back in to usage, that other breed of dumb animals have no plans to revert back.


----------



## timpeac

Helicopta said:
			
		

> Our own Royal family changed its name from "The House of Saxe-Coburg-Gotha" to "The House of Windsor" during the 1st World War due to Anti-German feeling in the country. The dog breed "German Shepherd" became "Alsatian" for the same reason. It's interesting that while the original name of the dog breed has crept back in to usage, that other breed of dumb animals have no plans to revert back.


 
Haha, wish they would!


----------



## Howard Coberly

Allanis said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> hope this is the right place to post this !
> 
> I have a great curiosity about the way the US are
> ( quite ridicoulsly ) changing all names somewhat related to France..
> 
> Very famous *french fries = freedom fries *
> 
> Do they also say i.e* french kiss = freedom kiss ??*
> 
> Thank y'all !


 






Just when I think that I have seen the bottom of the well of American political stupidity...some politician comes up with something like this which reminds me that there is no bottom.


----------



## maxiogee

Howard Coberly said:
			
		

> Just when I think that I have seen the bottom of the well of American political stupidity...some politician comes up with something like this which reminds me that there is no bottom.



Of course there's a bottom - what do you think they're all speaking out of?


----------



## Howard Coberly

Good Point...and thanks for the correction.  All I can say in my defence is...D'OH !!!!!!!


----------



## .   1

te gato said:
			
		

> First things first...Moderators..If I am making a mistake..please feel free to move this answer..or do I start another thread??? I do not wish to be de-clawed
> 
> Edher;
> Coke..is..Coke..Pepsi..is..Pepsi...
> Not only do the Coke company and the Pepsi company have Copyrights on their names..but they also have the copyrights on their products 'Recipes'...therefore anyone producing these products has to stick to the 'Recipes'..or be liable for copyright infringement..and can be taken to court and sued...
> Does Europe produce their own 'Coke'...or ..'Pepsi' products..does Mexico.?..or are they 'Imported'? ...and either way it would not matter...due to the copyright laws...and the big companies have 'watch dogs'...making sure that the no one breaks the companies copyrights....
> 
> te gato


 
In Australia it is possible to buy biscuits in New South Wales that have a subtle difference in taste and texture to the biscuits purchased in Victoria even though the biscuit and the packaging looks the same.

Any multinational company that fails to take regional tastes into account will not remain multinational for very long.

Coca Cola/Amytil changes the taste of the product to sell the product.

I have read many reports indicating that certain multinational companies are substituting modified corn syrup for their suger thereby affording an increase of sweetness of up to 50% but not an increase in (suger) content.

.,,


----------



## Qcumber

I suppose the French are pleased to learn that *French = freedom*.


----------



## LV4-26

Qcumber said:
			
		

> I suppose the French are pleased to learn that *French = freedom*.


You bet! They're damned f****g pleased if you will excuse my Freedom. Now let me take Freedom leave, I have some Freedom beans to plant and then I've got to practice my Freedom horn.


----------



## moirag

Edher said:
			
		

> Saludos,
> 
> Excellent opinion, I couldn't agree more. It is a bit disgusting the way America runs its businesses. I mean, they are willing to put the health of its inhabitants in jeapordy as long as they make millions of dollars. This is the case with Coca Cola. It has been proven that Coca Cola products here have far more sugar than those of any other country in the world. The sweeter the product, the more it's purchased. Everything is extra sweet in this country; soda, barbecue sauce, syrup, pastries, etc.
> 
> I've never heard anyone utter freedom fries, or freedom kiss. Not even those people wearing the American flag as a shirt with at least three of more bumper stickers on the rear of their car that read "I voted for Bush"
> 
> Edher


I used to work in a secondary school in England. The Spanish teacher there took a group of English girls (girl guides) to Mexico. When she came back, she commented that, despite high temperatures, everyone in Mexico drank Coke. She said she hardly saw water while she was there.


----------



## loladamore

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> You bet! They're damned f****g pleased if you will excuse my Freedom. Now let me take Freedom leave, I have some Freedom beans to plant and then I've got to practice my Freedom horn.


 
I got through a whole pack of Freedom letters last night, some of which were Freedom ticklers, so I'm feeling a bit sh**ged. zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## luckyguy

Allanis said:
			
		

> ......
> I have a great curiosity about the way the US are
> ( quite ridicoulsly ) changing all names somewhat related to France..
> 
> Very famous *french fries = freedom fries *
> 
> Do they also say i.e* french kiss = freedom kiss ??*


I have ever heard the french fries is a belgian food not french....


----------



## Qcumber

The gang of international criminals currently at the head of the US regime probably thought they were very smart when they replaced "French" by "freedom". Actually they had so short a foresight they didn't even realize they were praising the French instead of humiliating them as was their intention.  

By the way, wasn't the Statue of Liberty a gift from France to the United States of America?


----------



## MarcB

The Freedom Fries phase was very short lved. The publicity it received far out wayed it's actual use. Non of the other freedom sibstitues ever really got off the ground. French fries are acrually Belgian by the way.
John Carey was called French by some neo-cons because he speaks it and is related to a French politician.They tried to use it to say he was not patriotic/\. I do not think most Americans regardless of their political views are genuinely Anti-French maybe a few.Frankfurters as well as franks as a name are still widely used in some areas of the US, I agree that hotdog is the most widely used in almost all areas.We sometimes hear wienners as well.


----------



## LV4-26

MarcB said:
			
		

> The Freedom Fries phase was very short lved.


Yes. I wonder if Howard Coberly realized that thread was 12 months old when (s)he resurrected it 

I've seen there's a place named French Camp in California. Do you think it was renamed in 2003?


			
				luckyguy said:
			
		

> I have ever heard the french fries is a belgian food not french.


Good question but multiple question actually.
- did the particular recipe consisting in frying pieces of potatoes with that shape originate in Belgium of in French? I don't know.
- Are French fries more popular in France or in Belgium nowadays? Well, I think they eat a little more "French" fries in Belgium.
- Why did the anglophones choose to call them French instead of Belgian? I think the English who went to France just noticed that the French ate lots of those. They weren't aware that it was the same in Belgium.


----------



## GenJen54

*Mod Note*:  All posts regarding Coca-Cola and other brands, etc., have been removed as they were off-topic (even a year ago).  Please stick to the topic at hand.


----------



## luckyguy

Qcumber said:
			
		

> ....
> By the way, wasn't the Statue of Liberty a gift from France to the United States of America?


Good point! The media was too honest to tell us that.

Anyway, I understand that the "Freedom Fried" issue is a simple show being played by some politicians who were irritated by France and media who anytime seeks a sensational topic picked it up. No relation between the sense of general people and this show. So we don't have to be so serious.


----------



## mytwolangs

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> You bet! They're damned f****g pleased if you will excuse my Freedom. Now let me take Freedom leave, I have some Freedom beans to plant and then I've got to practice my Freedom horn.


 
My second language is Freedom. 
Je ne parle pas tres bien Freedom, mais je apprend.

If you want to really please your lady this night, try Freedom tickler condoms. She will be puddy in your hands.

BTW, for the original Q - Only an attention whore of a politician calls anything "freedom" instead of "french". 
Politicians come up with a lot of half baked ideas.
I think McDonalds called them "freedom fries". The rest of us call McD's food - "vomit fries". (nothing to do with any nationality)


----------



## Howard Coberly

(QUOTE)Yes. I wonder if Howard Coberly realized that thread was 12 months old when (s)he resurrected it 



Yes, I did but I couldn't resist. Some great responses, though! Politics and comedy...a great combination!

Howard (he)


----------



## moirag

IN Spain under Franco they changed the name of "Russian Salad" to "National Salad" ( from "ensaladilla rusa" to "ensaladilla nacional"). I don't know how much/ whether people actually used this term or not, but it's certainly "ensaladilla rusa" again, now.


----------



## mytwolangs

If what the americans call "French fries" are known as "pommes de frites"(fry potatos) in France, how did they come to be called French fries in America?


----------



## LV4-26

mytwolangs said:
			
		

> If what the americans call "French fries" are known as "pommes de frites"(fry potatos) in France, how did they come to be called French fries in America?


They are sometimes (very rarely though) called *pommes frites* (without the "_de_" in between) but most of the times they're purely and simply called  *frites.
*So I guess frites (=fried)---> *fries*
And *French *because it looked like a French speciality to the Americans.


----------

